# Moose Orbs



## davesnothere11 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey somebody call Lightspeed I captured Moose Orbs! 

Maybe its laying eggs? :lmao:




MooseOrb by davesnothere11, on Flickr


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 7, 2012)

No comments on this astounding observation?


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 7, 2012)

MY GOD.







I don't believe such a moment of nature's grandeur has ever been captured in a photo with such skill. Just look, as it plops to the ground in such efficient packages! Fantastic...


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 7, 2012)

togalive said:


> MY GOD.
> 
> I don't believe such a moment of nature's grandeur has ever been captured in a photo with such skill. Just look, as it plops to the ground in such efficient packages! Fantastic...


Ahhh such appreciation for one of life's finer moments. Thank you

(Truth be told this was one of my better shots today once I cloned out the crap)


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 7, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> > MY GOD.
> ...



Literal crap? Or figurative crap?  lol


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Literal crap? Or figurative crap?  lol



Both I guess.
The edited version is over in the wildlife section.  --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/272569-moose-yard.html


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

*moving to just for fun gallery*


----------



## Snaps (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems like a "does a bear Sh*t in the woods?* moment


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Snaps said:
			
		

> Seems like a "does a bear Sh*t in the woods?* moment



I think that he was showing me what he thought about posing.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 12, 2012)

LMAO Dave.
This got moved before I got a chance to see it.
Is that what it's called now? Orbs? hahahaha


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 13, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> LMAO Dave.
> This got moved before I got a chance to see it.
> Is that what it's called now? Orbs? hahahaha



His orbs are bigger than your orbs!


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO Dave.
> ...




Not only that but my "orb maker" would totally stomp his "orb maker"    eacesign:


----------

